# Thanks RMEF



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Another good deed by RMEF to Utah hunters

http://www.rmef.org/NewsandMedia/Pr...3800AcresofPublicLandOpenedtoUtahHunters.aspx


----------

